

[video] Primer on List Comprehensions in Python  - mjhea0

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;Ft3HS37hWpc
======
mjhea0
[http://youtu.be/Ft3HS37hWpc](http://youtu.be/Ft3HS37hWpc)

